# Reserve BMQ worth anything?



## Rad (12 Apr 2006)

If I go officer regforce, will my reserve BMQ course be worth anything?  Like is it equivilant to any courses I will have to take as an OCdt therefore allowing me to bypass?

R.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2006)

Not very likely.  The only opportunity you MAY have to bypass is if you have attained the rank of MCpl or higher.  You will just have to suck it up and start at ground zero.


----------



## Gouki (12 Apr 2006)

I'll put it this way.. if a reg force Sgt in the RCD's (well not anymore..) had to start over from zero and become an OCdt ... I can't see much hope for your res crses.. sorry.


----------



## ark (13 Apr 2006)

According to SCP rules :



> 11. Initial Appointment and Commission. Selectees will be appointed
> commissioned as follows:
> 
> a. if serving in the rank of private (Pte) or corporal (Cpl), the
> ...



http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-70_e.asp

Hope this helps, at least for the BOTC part. I have heard that MCpls are exempted from IAP but I have no idea what is the official standard. I am also no aware if the SCP applies to RMC CTs.


----------



## Rad (13 Apr 2006)

Thanks guys.  Thats what I was expecting anyways, won't bother me to "start from scratch" seeing as I'm pretty much still at scratch haha.

R.


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> According to SCP rules :
> 
> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-70_e.asp
> 
> Hope this helps, at least for the BOTC part. I have heard that MCpls are exempted from IAP but I have no idea what is the official standard. I am also no aware if the SCP applies to RMC CTs.



Just love when people like to confuse matters with the inclusion of information that has nothing to do with the question asked.  If you have a lane try staying in it.

The minimum required for IAP bypass to be granted for a NCM serving or has served in the PRes is a JLC (Reg F or equivalent).


----------

